# Trolling Spur 6/26



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">After studying the satellite images and determining that our best chance of any blue water was to head south of the spur we left out Friday morning with modest hopes. (We was me and friend Herbert) Arrived at spur and started trolling south. Water was dingy gray. Never found any color change but did find a pretty good rip that was forming up N/South about 15 miles south of spur. Easy to see with lots of foam and some trash. Had high hopes, but nada. Herbert and I made the comment thru the day that with offshore fishing it is as much the journey as the catching and we had great time on the water even though we only caught one Wahoo that hit a small Islander/ballyhoo out in the middle of nowhere. I continued to use my new autopilot that replaced my worn out AP and continued to be amazed at the AP. Ran over 200 miles in the day and basically never touched the wheel unless it was to follow a section of the rip! Fished til dark then ran in to be under bridge just after 9PM. Great day on the water.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Still can't figure out how to correctly post pics!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P6250147.jpg"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Herbie and the Hoo
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P6260157.jpg"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">We troll with seven lines, three on a side and a way back shotgun<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P6260165.jpg"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Rip forming up<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P6260171.jpg">
Sunset 50 miles offshore, Life if good<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">If you are really bored and want to see the boat running under AP, here is a 2 min video<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">



<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">MScontender


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the report......yea the water really sucks out there right now.....


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

These pics make me miss the problem child. Nice day on the water and you didn't get skunked. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Speaking of autopilots I have the Garmin Gladiator TR-1 and it is wonderful. Like you said you can run all day and never touch the wheel when you are offshore.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

We arrived at the Spur a little later in the morning and trolled that same foamy line for about 4 hours. Caught one cow dolphin, about 25lbs. We did see a small school of blackfin busting about 15 miles South of the Spur. We picked up lines around 330PM and hauled butt back to perdido pass. Nothing but barren seas and ugly water from Elbow to Spur to Nipple. No sign of life whatsoever, no rips, no weeds, nada!


----------

